# rejected by lyft.. baffled...



## Shad

I finally decided to take the plunge and do some ride sharing. I have a 2014 car on a lease with 4 months left and 10k miles left. I won't use those miles as I've been working from home, and the lease company won't give me credit for them. So I figured I'd use em up earning some cash to pay down credit cards. I signed up late last week for both Lyft and Uber.

The Lyft mentor sent me a text and set up an appointment for 3:00 on Saturday to have the mentor session. I spent Saturday morning making the car sparkle. I was finishing up cleaning and the mentor texts me and says that she's early (a half an hour). I told her I was still finishing up the car, and would be there as soon as I could. I cleaned myself up and headed to the meetup spot. I was on schedule for our original agreed upon time. I was getting off the freeway and she texted me, exactly at three asking me how far away I was. I replied I was getting off the freeway and would be there in a minute or two. (Meet point was right off the freeway.) I got to the meet point and had a nice conversation with her.. She took photos of my insurance and DL, took a photo of me and my car. Then we got in the car and she went over the app demo, gave me some tips and said, "Let's take a ride. You can just go around the parking lot if you want. I just have to say we did it." I opted to go around the block, maybe a 10 minute ride. I asked some questions while we were riding, like best times to drive in our area, asked about multiple cars, referrals, what I could expect to earn on a weekend (ballpark), etc. She answered all my questions, said that I was asking good questions. As we got back to the meetup location to her car, she said, "OK next steps is they will send you a text in a 7-10 days letting you know you are approved to drive, but sometimes it just takes a few days." I thanked her for her time, she said "See you on the road." And we parted ways. From there I left to get the Uber inspection done at the local Firestone. While I was waiting for the inspection to get done, I went into the Lyft app to familiarize myself with it. I went into the application status and it said that after final review they would not be going forward with me as a driver. I was a little confused. I thought maybe it was just an oddity in the app because they surely haven't processed my background check yet, (there's nothing there.. squeaky clean). So I let it sit till this morning. I logged in and it was still a reject. I sent in an email asking why and got a canned response.. So I pressed a little further.. I just got back this response:

I understand you have some questions about the result of your application - I'd be happy to take this opportunity to explain it briefly. The Mentor Session is done only once in an application process which is basically the make-or-break moment. As much as we want to reconsider your application, I'm afraid that you've failed to meet the criteria and while we're unable to provide you the exact reason it could possibly be due to how you dealt with the overall Mentor Session.​
That ***** failed me right out of the gate. I thought our session went well, but apparently it didn't. I'm really confused. Other than being a minute late, the only thing I can think of is that there are some scratches on the side of the car from when my daughter touched the side of the garage when she was pulling out. I need to get it fixed, just don't have the $500 for the deductible. (one of the reasons I was going to be driving.) But the damage isn't THAT bad.

Any advice on appealing, or should I just give up on Lyft? I still have her number in my phone. Should I contact her to find out why she failed me? I'm still waiting for Uber to finish their background check process. I'm really irritated...


----------



## Bart McCoy

Were you really only 1 minute late? or 11?

Was there a couple scratches, or 42? pics?

Just like a dashcam, should have audio recorded the mentor session. I mean if she said it was all good and said you would be approved then that should be the case. 

Also, unless I don't read well, did you contact the mentor and inquire? maybe she made a mistake? or was on her _______ that day?


----------



## Shad

Literally 1 minute maybe 2 minutes late. Pic of damage attached. I've heard of drivers getting approved with more damage than that. I would think that she would have maybe pointed that out when we met if that was the case. And you'd think that they would say, "we noted damage on your car, come back when it's fixed." I dunno.. 

I have not yet contacted the mentor directly. Should I? Can she go back in and change her mind?


----------



## DriverX

Maybe she just got a bad vibe. I think they use women mentors because of their higher creep sensitivity. I'm not saying your a creep or rapey or whatever, I'd just be aware of how you might be perceived. I know this German guy who says when he;s on vacation most women are afraid of him when they hear his accent.


----------



## Cascas

What a *****, they are just drivers nothing more. She felt like an employer I guess. That's what happens when you give a loser some authority.

Not qualified my ass. What is there to qualify to drive people around for 65 cents a mile? What do they think they are, Empire Limo where you serve Rihanna?

Don't worry though, lyft is bs and very hard to make money. You are not missing out on anything. The way they handle drivers and do stuff with little to no bonus, I don't see them being around for a long time.


----------



## rudygti

Lyft is Orange County is a joke. Yeah they pay more.... But no one uses it. I keep both apps on and 15 to 1 uber to Lyft requests and I've tried doing only Lyft.... Depressing


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

Well 2 things you did wrong ( in the mentors eyes) when she asked you to meet early and you said "no" strike 1. Why? She probably wanted to fit more sessions in and make more money ( time is essential for mentors). Then she was trying to get the session over with quickly by telling you "you can just drive around the parking lot" you said no I want to drive for 10 minutes around the block..... strike 2. Mentor was annoyed with your lack of compromise. And whatever vibe you may have given. I used to be a mentor.


----------



## LAuberX

you are not the first one screwed by a mentor.

they get paid to keep you out!


----------



## Cascas

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Well 2 things you did wrong ( in the mentors eyes) when she asked you to meet early and you said "no" strike 1. Why? She probably wanted to fit more sessions in and make more money ( time is essential for mentors). Then she was trying to get the session over with quickly by telling you "you can just drive around the parking lot" you said no I want to drive for 10 minutes around the block..... strike 2. Mentor was annoyed with your lack of compromise. And whatever vibe you may have given. I used to be a mentor.


If someone tells you to meet at 3 pm and comes half an hour early, that's not the driver's fault and actually it is not professional. Being a few minutes early is the norm.

The whole point of mentorship is warming up the driver and answering questions they may have, not acting like an asshole and doing job interview as if they are applying for a 100k job with 401k and full benefits.

At the end of the day, nobody is over the other. You both are drivers. A driver in the sense of taking people from A to B as a cabby. So, there's no reason to act like you are above anyone else.

I see some losers feel entitled and go on a power trip with this. I hope lyft goes out of business in no time. I can't stand their stupidity and the way they do things makes absolute no sense.


----------



## Lord Summerisle

My mentor was a supreme jackass who failed me for being much higher on the evolutionary ladder than him. I complained to head office and was accepted a few days later. Lyft needs to ditch this mentor crap. They need all the drivers they can get if they don't want to go down the pan.


----------



## ChortlingCrison

Hmm for some reason I thought lyft was going to do away with the mentors.


----------



## Adieu

Woooow, she behaved 100% like a typical entitled minfare customer who acts nice and goes on to rate you 1*

And, NO, 1* ratings are NEVER about that ding in your bumper or the splash of mud on your fender ----- that's what gets you 4* ratings from the occasional mostly - satisfied customer who somehow thinks that giving you 5* would invalidate the praise they felt their 5* ratings carried for prior, especially excellent experiences (although really,on Lyft, that's what in-app tips are for)

She was power-tripping. 100%.


----------



## SandyD

My mentor said all was good, but I got a _"Rejected_ - let us know when you buy a newer vehicle" message. I tried to reach the mentor but the phone number I had is probably one of those anonymized numbers. Yours is probably the same.

LATER I got an "all we need to approve you is proof that you bought some air freshener". My van had smelled of alfalfa hay due to having recently hauled a bale in the back. (Hey I like the small of hay!) Bought a $3 bottle of febreeze and sent a pic of it and the receipt. Poof, approved within an hour of sending it.

I'm not sure they are still doing the mentor thing - I stopped by the Lake Forest canopy to pick up new trade dress over the weekend.


----------



## AllenChicago

Shad, since you have your former Mentor's phone number, you should give her a call. The odds are good that she'll be willing to tell you why you weren't recommended. Cut through all the second guessing and go right to the source! (Be sure to say up-front that you're disappointed, but not upset. And you'd appreciate any advice she can give.) I would NOT mention that you were approved by UBER though. She could get you terminated there, if this lady happens to be one of those power-hungry evil personalities.


----------



## Shad

I may send her a text tomorrow. If she wasn't texting me through a ghost number and ask her why she rejected me.. I won't mention Uber.. Still waiting on that approval anyway. I just sent the following back to Lyft.. I doubt it will do any good but.. It's worth a shot right?

It's really an unfair system to have someone that would compete with you for rides give their subjective opinion on whether or not you can compete with them in the market place, and they're paid to do it.. You say that I didn't meet your criteria, but can't or won't tell me what that criteria is.. Just the "vibe" that someone gets from someone isn't a good judge of character or whether or not they would be a good driver. I'm a good husband and father of 6 daughters just trying to make some extra cash to pay off some credit cards. As far as I could tell, the mentor session went really well. We chatted for a few minutes outside my the car while she took photos of my id, insurance, car and me. We then got in the car, she went through the demo on the app, and went over a bunch of the rules and guidelines... I asked a few questions about ballpark earnings potential in our area. Then she said we needed to go on a ride. I could just drive around the parking lot if I wanted, just so she could say we did it. I opted to go around the block, asking a number of questions as we went. She told me I was asking really good questions. She answered them all. As we pulled back up to the meetup spot, she said that next steps were that she would submit my stuff, that lyft would do the background check and then I'd get a text when I was approved to start driving. I didn't receive any notification either way. I found out I wasn't approved because I logged in to the app the familiarize myself with it and tapped on the "check application status" button. The "mentor" gave no indication whatsoever that she had any concerns about me driving, in fact I would say the opposite. As we parted ways, she told me she'd see me on the road...

I would like another mentoring session with different mentor. ​We'll see what happens..


----------



## Shad

I just noticed that the new driver referral bonus is a paltry $10, while the new passenger bonus is $20. Seems like lyft may not be the most lucrative game in town right now. Maybe that's why I got rejected. Been watching uber in the app and there has been surge pricing somewhere in town every time I look. Hopefully my uber application will go through soon.


----------



## JimS

Yeah - but a mentor gets $35!

Just curious - what market are you in? I was approved to be a mentor, but they "temporarily" suspended the program because of problems in another market (like they haven't been successful in over 50 other markets already?).

Looking at the photos, it's not enough to be not approved. I have a dent in my hood and got approved.

In my opinion, I agree with others that say that you should have done what you could to comply with her requests (being early and drive around the parking lot). I'm not one to be a big brown noser, but for a half hour, once, who cares?


----------



## Shad

I couldn't have been early, when she texted, I was outside washing the car. I was just finishing up, but then needed to go inside and clean myself up.. But honestly, I think that she had already made up her mind before we went on the drive.. That's why she said to just go around the parking lot. She knew she wasn't going to approve me before she even got in my car.


----------



## Uber48208

Shad said:


> I couldn't have been early, when she texted, I was outside washing the car. I was just finishing up, but then needed to go inside and clean myself up.. But honestly, I think that she had already made up her mind before we went on the drive.. That's why she said to just go around the parking lot. She knew she wasn't going to approve me before she even got in my car.


Every situation is different but my mentor just had me roll around the parking lot with him as well. An hour later, I got the text that my mentor succession was a success and they'd begin running my background check.


----------



## JimS

I hate that you were not approved. There should always be a 2nd chance to weed out bad mentors. I can only imagine, though, if they are making all kinds of $35 sessions and not approving new drivers (to avoid over saturation, presumably?), Lyft would figure out they are getting scammed.


----------



## Shad

I'm in Salt Lake City.. This morning when I woke up, it's not bothering me as much. It's ok.. It just irritates me that someone's subjective opinion dictates whether or not you get to drive, and they can't tell you why. I'm the kind of guy that likes to know what the problem is so I can fix it. I guess the problem is lyft, and I can't fix that. The funny thing was, I was more impressed with the initial process for Lyft than I was for Uber. Uber was giving me all kinds of fits.. I just renewed my DL in January, so it says that it was issued in Jan. Uber said I had to prove longer driving experience. I had to pay $9 to get a copy of my record to send in. My insurance renewal is at the end of the month. So I uploaded the new card, and they complained that is wasn't valid yet. It's just all been a royal pain..


----------



## MarcG

Keep pressing Lyft to approve you.


----------



## JimS

Keep pressing Lyft. Check this other thread out, too:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/lyft-rejected-my-application-until.80010/


----------



## BostonBarry

1) No, a mentor won't usually tell you they are failing you. For a very good reason. They don't want to have to diffuse an extremely pissed off person who might physically harm them because they rolled up in a 2000 two door pickup truck with a deer carcass in the bed.

2) Mentors don't fail people, Lyft does. We recommend one way or another, but Lyft makes the final decision. I don't treat an applicant I'm recommending against any differently than one I'm passing. They all get the full spiel. Because if they get a "fixable fail" (ie cleanliness, navigation, bald tires or broken light etc) I want them to have all the info they need to be a good driver should they remedy the situation and Lyft proceeds with their application.

3) For OP - the scratches you shared could be a fail. There are no strict guidelines as to how much is ok. We are only asked if the exterior and interior are free of damage. If we indicate there is damage, we leave a note on what kind and describe it. She may have failed you for any number of things you're not even thinking of. Smell of car, personality, hygiene, tire tread, GPS navigation, etc.


----------



## Reversoul

Honestly, u should be arriving at least 10 minutes early to an interview.


----------



## jerseyboys

Yup my mentor had me go around the parking lot too. LOL

But he tested me by changing the meeting place. Wanted to see how I would react and find the new meeting spot.


----------



## Shad

I usually try to assume the best of people and expect that in return. I feel like I didn't get that.. That's all.. If it was a fixable fail, I would have been notified of that right? I just got a permanent thanks but no thanks. I can almost guarantee that if I was a woman, I'd be out driving for lyft this evening.


----------



## jerseyboys

Shad said:


> I'm in Salt Lake City.. This morning when I woke up, it's not bothering me as much. It's ok.. It just irritates me that someone's subjective opinion dictates whether or not you get to drive, and they can't tell you why. I'm the kind of guy that likes to know what the problem is so I can fix it. I guess the problem is lyft, and I can't fix that. The funny thing was, I was more impressed with the initial process for Lyft than I was for Uber. Uber was giving me all kinds of fits.. I just renewed my DL in January, so it says that it was issued in Jan. Uber said I had to prove longer driving experience. I had to pay $9 to get a copy of my record to send in. My insurance renewal is at the end of the month. So I uploaded the new card, and they complained that is wasn't valid yet. It's just all been a royal pain..


Yup that was the issue not the mentor. Your paper work.

I had the same thing with Uber and 1 year driving. I have 30 years of driving. LOL

But I just moved to jersey and less than 1 year. So, I sent them a copy of my driving record from NY. Boom. I'm driving a week later.


----------



## vesolehome

Lord Summerisle said:


> My mentor was a supreme jackass who failed me for being much higher on the evolutionary ladder than him. I complained to head office and was accepted a few days later. Lyft needs to ditch this mentor crap. They need all the drivers they can get if they don't want to go down the pan.


I agree. These mentors are paid their $30 or $35 either way. But some of them are low on the gene pool. I went to a meeting with other drivers and talk about some of the most odd group of people. Lol! I mean, the people that have the most rides acted so arrogant to the new people. These are the mentors. They have thousands of rides and act like they're curing cancer. 
I'd report it to corporate. Also post it on their Facebook page too. They seem to respond quicker there


----------



## uber fool

call her and offer her $100 cash should do the trick


----------



## AllenChicago

Can you imagine your doctor telling you that you're sick, but not telling you what's wrong? That's the equivalent of what Lyft does when drivers are terminated, or applicants are refused for hire. I don't know if it's illegal, but it's damn sure unethical and cowardly.


----------



## JimS

From our super secret special mentor training manual:


----------



## Shad

Over 48 hours.. No further response from Lyft or "mentor". Uninstalling app from my phone now...


----------



## BostonBarry

All communication between applicants and mentors goes through the Twilio system just like the communication between riders and drivers. Once the mentor session is complete, messages and calls between mentor/applicant will not be relayed by the system.

Think about how many calls and texts we would get every day from drivers that can't figure out a new feature, want to check on their application, or complain about Lyft rejecting them. You're only recourse is to email/facebook/tweet Lyft. They're the ones that can reconsider.


----------



## uberist

Shad said:


> Literally 1 minute maybe 2 minutes late. Pic of damage attached. I've heard of drivers getting approved with more damage than that. I would think that she would have maybe pointed that out when we met if that was the case. And you'd think that they would say, "we noted damage on your car, come back when it's fixed." I dunno..
> 
> I have not yet contacted the mentor directly. Should I? Can she go back in and change her mind?


You can fix that fender in literally 5 min, go to the auto parts store and buy some rubbing compound and also polishing compound.

1. Put rubbing compound on old semi soft towel rub until the transfered paint or plastic is gone.

2 wipe clean.

3 put polishing compound on soft towel and rub until shiney.

I use turtle wax products with great results.

BTW I would definately call that woman, there are "record my call" apps for phones that I would use when you do just to make sure you protected


----------



## Luvnlifelady

I also had what I thought was a smooth mentor session with Lyft. Then I get a message that something was wrong with the engine of my car! I got it checked and they fixed the problem (harder than normal idling). Got the green light after that (it was a 2008 PT Cruiser). Ended up getting a different car anyway and am using that but it was frustrating to think the mentor session went fine and to find out otherwise after the fact.


----------



## uberist

Shad said:


> I couldn't have been early, when she texted, I was outside washing the car. I was just finishing up, but then needed to go inside and clean myself up.. But honestly, I think that she had already made up her mind before we went on the drive.. That's why she said to just go around the parking lot. She knew she wasn't going to approve me before she even got in my car.


Report her for telling you to just drive around the parking lot so she could say she drove with you.


----------



## uberist

One last comment, send lyft an invoice for her ride around the block $100.00 a mile $20.00 a minute. They requested the meeting and ride, not you.


----------



## Luvnlifelady

My Lyft mentor also just had me drive around the parking lot. (San Diego market)


----------



## fairsailing

Never had a check ride. Just a friendly interview at my home and a look see at my documents and vehicle. I think he was late to the appointment too. Approved 72 hours later. And this was during the long gone (in this market) $1.70/mile days.


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver

You showed lack of compliance in two ways which, if I were a mentor, would provide for frustration. When someone interviews you and asks to change the scheduled meeting time, you flex your schedule for them; and when they tell you where to drive in the car, just do that, nothing more. These are real life situations you'd encounter as a driver anyway (hurry up and drive on this street, not that way) and your reactions, although perfectly rational, may have counted against you in a mentor's eyes.


----------



## uberist

OC Lady Uber Driver said:


> You showed lack of compliance in two ways which, if I were a mentor, would provide for frustration. When someone interviews you and asks to change the scheduled meeting time, you flex your schedule for them; and when they tell you where to drive in the car, just do that, nothing more. These are real life situations you'd encounter as a driver anyway (hurry up and drive on this street, not that way) and your reactions, although perfectly rational, may have counted against you in a mentor's eyes.


Meeting time was set.

She gave him the choice to do the right thing or go around in a circle in the parking lot.

The mentor failed here not the OP

It's not his fault the mentor wanted to deviate from the plan and procedure.


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver

Again, I feel it's a situation of compliance. He was asked to be 30 minutes early, he didn't give a response that reflected his concern or compliance, something like, "OK, thanks for calling. I'm on my way". He said, "I'm cleaning my car." indicating his activity was disrupted instead of focusing on what she was asking him to do. When driving with the mentor in his car, compliance would have meant he drove where he was told and nothing more, i.e. "You can drive around in the parking lot". He opted to do more... A 10 minute drive with questions throughout the ride. In a DMV driving test, would you tell the examiner, "I'll drive around more for you (so I can pass)?"


----------



## uberist

OC Lady Uber Driver said:


> Again, I feel it's a situation of compliance. He was asked to be 30 minutes early, he didn't give a response that reflected his concern or compliance, something like, "OK, thanks for calling. I'm on my way". He said, "I'm cleaning my car." indicating his activity was disrupted instead of focusing on what she was asking him to do. When driving with the mentor in his car, compliance would have meant he drove where he was told and nothing more, i.e. "You can drive around in the parking lot". He opted to do more... A 10 minute drive with questions throughout the ride. In a DMV driving test, would you tell the examiner, "I'll drive around more for you (so I can pass)?"


Again She failed so your pinged it says 10min pickup your rider calls says be here in 2min ? What now?

He explained she called while he was cleaning his car and needed to change get cleaned up so he says ok jumps in the car shows up in dirty car and looking grungy,

So now he passes right?!

She shouldnt be a mentor if she doesn't understand planning, basic curtisy or time management.


----------



## Flarpy

Funny that people are arguing over a situation that none of them actually experienced first-hand.

Fact is, nobody here knows why the guy got rejected. Maybe not even the mentor -- maybe she screwed up and blacklisted the wrong dude. Who knows? 

OP should thank his personal god, however, because doing rideshare is a task for people who have no other options.


----------



## Digits

The milk spilled on the floor. Get me the mop please.


----------



## Shad

Eh, I moved on.. Got Uber approval yesterday and drove my first night last night.


----------



## OneloveUberRaleigh

JimS said:


> From our super secret special mentor training manual:
> 
> View attachment 50026
> View attachment 50027


Jim where do you get this stuff? Been a mentor for new years and never got a manual lol


----------



## EZ E

Your not flexible. Which is not a good fit as a driver .


----------



## JimS

OneloveUberRaleigh said:


> Jim where do you get this stuff? Been a mentor for new years and never got a manual lol


If I told you, I'd have to drive for Uber. lol

Actually, it was part of the mentor training session. I can't link to it, but you can @asklyft for a link.


----------



## JimS

Hey Shad. Did anything ever come of your appeals? I've been mentoring for about a week now. I gotta say, I'd be ecstatic to have a mentee like you. Almost all my applicants have been late. I've sat and texted and called and made arrangements for several others only to get that note that they will no longer be a candidate to drive. In fact, I don't think ANY of my mentees have been on time. Three never bothered to even show up - with or without an explanation.

I was told that there is no way to rate the mentor. I think that sucks. There should be accountability both ways.[/user]


----------



## UberReallySucks

Shad said:


> I finally decided to take the plunge and do some ride sharing. I have a 2014 car on a lease with 4 months left and 10k miles left. I won't use those miles as I've been working from home, and the lease company won't give me credit for them. So I figured I'd use em up earning some cash to pay down credit cards. I signed up late last week for both Lyft and Uber.
> 
> The Lyft mentor sent me a text and set up an appointment for 3:00 on Saturday to have the mentor session. I spent Saturday morning making the car sparkle. I was finishing up cleaning and the mentor texts me and says that she's early (a half an hour). I told her I was still finishing up the car, and would be there as soon as I could. I cleaned myself up and headed to the meetup spot. I was on schedule for our original agreed upon time. I was getting off the freeway and she texted me, exactly at three asking me how far away I was. I replied I was getting off the freeway and would be there in a minute or two. (Meet point was right off the freeway.) I got to the meet point and had a nice conversation with her.. She took photos of my insurance and DL, took a photo of me and my car. Then we got in the car and she went over the app demo, gave me some tips and said, "Let's take a ride. You can just go around the parking lot if you want. I just have to say we did it." I opted to go around the block, maybe a 10 minute ride. I asked some questions while we were riding, like best times to drive in our area, asked about multiple cars, referrals, what I could expect to earn on a weekend (ballpark), etc. She answered all my questions, said that I was asking good questions. As we got back to the meetup location to her car, she said, "OK next steps is they will send you a text in a 7-10 days letting you know you are approved to drive, but sometimes it just takes a few days." I thanked her for her time, she said "See you on the road." And we parted ways. From there I left to get the Uber inspection done at the local Firestone. While I was waiting for the inspection to get done, I went into the Lyft app to familiarize myself with it. I went into the application status and it said that after final review they would not be going forward with me as a driver. I was a little confused. I thought maybe it was just an oddity in the app because they surely haven't processed my background check yet, (there's nothing there.. squeaky clean). So I let it sit till this morning. I logged in and it was still a reject. I sent in an email asking why and got a canned response.. So I pressed a little further.. I just got back this response:
> 
> I understand you have some questions about the result of your application - I'd be happy to take this opportunity to explain it briefly. The Mentor Session is done only once in an application process which is basically the make-or-break moment. As much as we want to reconsider your application, I'm afraid that you've failed to meet the criteria and while we're unable to provide you the exact reason it could possibly be due to how you dealt with the overall Mentor Session.​
> That ***** failed me right out of the gate. I thought our session went well, but apparently it didn't. I'm really confused. Other than being a minute late, the only thing I can think of is that there are some scratches on the side of the car from when my daughter touched the side of the garage when she was pulling out. I need to get it fixed, just don't have the $500 for the deductible. (one of the reasons I was going to be driving.) But the damage isn't THAT bad.
> 
> Any advice on appealing, or should I just give up on Lyft? I still have her number in my phone. Should I contact her to find out why she failed me? I'm still waiting for Uber to finish their background check process. I'm really irritated...


Very simple, your mentor didn't like you for some reason. 
So she dinged you on possibly attitude, car cleanliness, GPS use or any old reason she could come up with.
With Lyft, once you're rejected it's final. They don't reverse their decision...


----------



## BostonBarry

JimS said:


> Hey Shad. Did anything ever come of your appeals? I've been mentoring for about a week now. I gotta say, I'd be ecstatic to have a mentee like you. Almost all my applicants have been late. I've sat and texted and called and made arrangements for several others only to get that note that they will no longer be a candidate to drive. In fact, I don't think ANY of my mentees have been on time. Three never bothered to even show up - with or without an explanation.
> 
> I was told that there is no way to rate the mentor. I think that sucks. There should be accountability both ways.[/user]


Getting applicants to show up and on time is a major hassle with the gig. I tend to schedule my sessions in the same shopping plaza on one day in 1 hour increments. I choose shopping plazas because they are public, well lit (even in the darker winter months), and have plenty of free parking as well as usually having a free wifi or two in case my uploads aren't working.

I schedule texts to be sent from my phone to each mentee (feature in my android texting app) at 7am on the day off our session to have them confirm they can still make the appointment. If not, you get 1 reschedule. If you don't make a 2nd appointment I mark you Not Interested and leave a note about you wasting my time.

I also have several pre-filled texts I use as my initial greeting, details on what a mentor session is, and reminding them what to bring. I have a pretty good rate of completion with this system but even I have days where 3 out of 4 confirmed appointments don't show up. I just use that time to hand out referral cards in the shopping plaza or catchup with paperwork or adding mentees in my portal.


----------



## BostonBarry

Oh and the applicants do get an email survey to give feedback on their mentor and the session. If you consistently score low or have an average session time of 15 minutes they will pull you out of the program.


----------



## JimS

BostonBarry said:


> Oh and the applicants do get an email survey to give feedback on their mentor and the session. If you consistently score low or have an average session time of 15 minutes they will pull you out of the program.


crap. I can't make my sessions last longer than 15 minutes.
I'll try harder to prolong them, or at least wait to finish...


----------



## JimS

What texting app do you use?


----------



## Uber48208

JimS said:


> What texting app do you use?


I have an Android - Galaxy S4. When I fill in my text, I hit the menu button (options button) and one of the options is SCHEDULE TEXT.


----------



## JimS

OK - I see that on my Note5


----------



## Adieu

jerseyboys said:


> Yup my mentor had me go around the parking lot too. LOL
> 
> But he tested me by changing the meeting place. Wanted to see how I would react and find the new meeting spot.


Noooo....he scammed you into driving to him.

Mine did too.

25 minutes later, next mentor session, same place. And that was at least the 3rd one on a row.


----------



## DeeFree

Shad said:


> I couldn't have been early, when she texted, I was outside washing the car. I was just finishing up, but then needed to go inside and clean myself up.. But honestly, I think that she had already made up her mind before we went on the drive.. That's why she said to just go around the parking lot. She knew she wasn't going to approve me before she even got in my car.


For what it's worth, my mentor only had me drive around in the parking lot.


----------



## BostonBarry

JimS said:


> What texting app do you use?


Just the stock app.


----------



## OneloveUberRaleigh

Thanks for the tip barry time to ditch my Iphone! That is a big time save! I got a warning letter a few weeks ago about not doing my welcome rides. Mind you I drive 45 mins away to do my mentor rides around the airport. So my faith in the survey is low!


----------



## JimS

Ditto. I've been using quick messages for Uber since the beginning. Haven't figured on a template that fits most yet.


----------



## BostonBarry

Feel free to copy if they work for your needs.


----------



## djnsmith7

I agree with the folks who have said you should have just driven around the parking lot; not because that would have made for a solid session, but because it's what the mentor wanted you to do. 

I disagree with her reporting any kind of negative feedback about the session because you didn't dive at her feet and adjust your schedule at the last minute. You agreed on a time, and that time should have been fine. She sort of sounds like a control freak to me, and that doesn't make for a good mentor or role model. 

A mentor is someone who is respectful, courteous, and provides a positive learning experience for others. The way you described your mentor doesn't fall into any of those categories. 

The fact that she didn't communicate any concerns to you about your vehicle leads me to believe her negative feedback was a reflection of her interaction with you.


----------



## Daniel Harbin

When I applied for Lyft there was no mentor or driving session. Filled out some info on my car went up to the desk they looked at the paperwork and gave me stickers and such. Told me where to find app. Went out and the guy looked for number of seat belts and if the docs matched the car. Simple as pie.


----------



## JimS

Has anyone ever received feedback from their mentor sessions?


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

Daniel Harbin said:


> When I applied for Lyft there was no mentor or driving session. Filled out some info on my car went up to the desk they looked at the paperwork and gave me stickers and such. Told me where to find app. Went out and the guy looked for number of seat belts and if the docs matched the car. Simple as pie.


There's no mentor system in Vegas, at all


----------



## unPat

I cancelled three times with my mentor. She still passed me on my 4th time.


----------



## Shad

JimS said:


> Hey Shad. Did anything ever come of your appeals? I've been mentoring for about a week now. I gotta say, I'd be ecstatic to have a mentee like you. Almost all my applicants have been late. I've sat and texted and called and made arrangements for several others only to get that note that they will no longer be a candidate to drive. In fact, I don't think ANY of my mentees have been on time. Three never bothered to even show up - with or without an explanation.
> 
> I was told that there is no way to rate the mentor. I think that sucks. There should be accountability both ways.[/user]


After going back and forth three times, without them giving me much, I decided to move on. Driving uber in the well off parts of town in my Suburban that qualifies for select has been a blessing. Interesting thing though.. Wife applied for Lyft last week.. Went through mentor session with the same car as I did.. Told her mentor, a different person, about my experience.. He was surprised that things went down the way they did. Going to try and appeal again maybe.. What about signing up with a different phone and email address? Since I got laid off from my regular job last week, the busier I can stay on ride sharing, the better until I find something else..


----------



## BostonBarry

Applying with the same social security number and license number will cause an "Unknown Error", and you won't be able to get a mentor session. Unless they also have some process by which you are banned from applying in which case I imagine it would just say you cannot apply.


----------



## Daniel Harbin

BostonBarry said:


> Applying with the same social security number and license number will cause an "Unknown Error", and you won't be able to get a mentor session. Unless they also have some process by which you are banned from applying in which case I imagine it would just say you cannot apply.


So you gonna lie about your docs?


----------



## Shad

Not gonna bother. Wife has been driving lyft for 4 weeks. She's had nothing but problems from lyft riders, and when she is logged in to both, she gets 4 or 5 uber rides to 1 lyft ride. Not worth the hassle.


----------



## uberfraud

Shad said:


> Literally 1 minute maybe 2 minutes late. Pic of damage attached. I've heard of drivers getting approved with more damage than that. I would think that she would have maybe pointed that out when we met if that was the case. And you'd think that they would say, "we noted damage on your car, come back when it's fixed." I dunno..
> 
> I have not yet contacted the mentor directly. Should I? Can she go back in and change her mind?


Dude, let me buff that out for you for $100 it'll come right out.


----------



## uberfraud

Flarpy said:


> Funny that people are arguing over a situation that none of them actually experienced first-hand.
> 
> Fact is, nobody here knows why the guy got rejected. Maybe not even the mentor -- maybe she screwed up and blacklisted the wrong dude. Who knows?
> 
> OP should thank his personal god, however, because doing rideshare is a task for people who have no other options.


That is harsh, I drive for lyft and uber because i have gambling, 420 & alcohol issues. i have a full time job, and it pays well.


----------



## Flarpy

uberfraud said:


> That is harsh, I drive for lyft and uber because i have gambling, 420 & alcohol issues.


If you're serious, you should spend that time getting your head sorted, not driving in a car.


----------



## ubercharlie

Cascas said:


> If someone tells you to meet at 3 pm and comes half an hour early, that's not the driver's fault and actually it is not professional. Being a few minutes early is the norm.
> 
> The whole point of mentorship is warming up the driver and answering questions they may have, not acting like an asshole and doing job interview as if they are applying for a 100k job with 401k and full benefits.
> 
> At the end of the day, nobody is over the other. You both are drivers. A driver in the sense of taking people from A to B as a cabby. So, there's no reason to act like you are above anyone else.
> 
> I see some losers feel entitled and go on a power trip with this. I hope lyft goes out of business in no time. I can't stand their stupidity and the way they do things makes absolute no sense.


I was 5 minutes late to my mentor session.


----------



## RobK62

Shad said:


> I may send her a text tomorrow. If she wasn't texting me through a ghost number and ask her why she rejected me.. I won't mention Uber.. Still waiting on that approval anyway. I just sent the following back to Lyft.. I doubt it will do any good but.. It's worth a shot right?
> 
> It's really an unfair system to have someone that would compete with you for rides give their subjective opinion on whether or not you can compete with them in the market place, and they're paid to do it.. You say that I didn't meet your criteria, but can't or won't tell me what that criteria is.. Just the "vibe" that someone gets from someone isn't a good judge of character or whether or not they would be a good driver. I'm a good husband and father of 6 daughters just trying to make some extra cash to pay off some credit cards. As far as I could tell, the mentor session went really well. We chatted for a few minutes outside my the car while she took photos of my id, insurance, car and me. We then got in the car, she went through the demo on the app, and went over a bunch of the rules and guidelines... I asked a few questions about ballpark earnings potential in our area. Then she said we needed to go on a ride. I could just drive around the parking lot if I wanted, just so she could say we did it. I opted to go around the block, asking a number of questions as we went. She told me I was asking really good questions. She answered them all. As we pulled back up to the meetup spot, she said that next steps were that she would submit my stuff, that lyft would do the background check and then I'd get a text when I was approved to start driving. I didn't receive any notification either way. I found out I wasn't approved because I logged in to the app the familiarize myself with it and tapped on the "check application status" button. The "mentor" gave no indication whatsoever that she had any concerns about me driving, in fact I would say the opposite. As we parted ways, she told me she'd see me on the road...
> 
> I would like another mentoring session with different mentor.​We'll see what happens..


MY mentor told me NOTHING in regards to the airport, or hotspots, nothing. She was protecting her base, and care nothing about me. She did the bare minimum.


----------



## Tazer

BostonBarry said:


> All communication between applicants and mentors goes through the Twilio system just like the communication between riders and drivers. Once the mentor session is complete, messages and calls between mentor/applicant will not be relayed by the system.
> 
> Think about how many calls and texts we would get every day from drivers that can't figure out a new feature, want to check on their application, or complain about Lyft rejecting them. You're only recourse is to email/facebook/tweet Lyft. They're the ones that can reconsider.


Not true, the mentor number doesn't change, I have dozens of drivers that I have mentored call me occasionally just to ask about something - I usually refer them here after I've answered their question.


----------



## BostonBarry

it sometimes glitches (just like the rider -driver communication) but you're supposed to be disconnected. otherwise someone you fail could harass you for months on end. I tell all the mentees I meet the number will cease to work. If I pass them they get my business card with email for use only after trying to answer their question themselves through Help Center. Too many old-school mentors in my area who give their number out or tell mentees they can call/text them if they have questions in the future who then get calls at 2am because a driver can't figure out how to update their insurance. No thanks, email works just fine.


----------



## tohunt4me

Shad said:


> I finally decided to take the plunge and do some ride sharing. I have a 2014 car on a lease with 4 months left and 10k miles left. I won't use those miles as I've been working from home, and the lease company won't give me credit for them. So I figured I'd use em up earning some cash to pay down credit cards. I signed up late last week for both Lyft and Uber.
> 
> The Lyft mentor sent me a text and set up an appointment for 3:00 on Saturday to have the mentor session. I spent Saturday morning making the car sparkle. I was finishing up cleaning and the mentor texts me and says that she's early (a half an hour). I told her I was still finishing up the car, and would be there as soon as I could. I cleaned myself up and headed to the meetup spot. I was on schedule for our original agreed upon time. I was getting off the freeway and she texted me, exactly at three asking me how far away I was. I replied I was getting off the freeway and would be there in a minute or two. (Meet point was right off the freeway.) I got to the meet point and had a nice conversation with her.. She took photos of my insurance and DL, took a photo of me and my car. Then we got in the car and she went over the app demo, gave me some tips and said, "Let's take a ride. You can just go around the parking lot if you want. I just have to say we did it." I opted to go around the block, maybe a 10 minute ride. I asked some questions while we were riding, like best times to drive in our area, asked about multiple cars, referrals, what I could expect to earn on a weekend (ballpark), etc. She answered all my questions, said that I was asking good questions. As we got back to the meetup location to her car, she said, "OK next steps is they will send you a text in a 7-10 days letting you know you are approved to drive, but sometimes it just takes a few days." I thanked her for her time, she said "See you on the road." And we parted ways. From there I left to get the Uber inspection done at the local Firestone. While I was waiting for the inspection to get done, I went into the Lyft app to familiarize myself with it. I went into the application status and it said that after final review they would not be going forward with me as a driver. I was a little confused. I thought maybe it was just an oddity in the app because they surely haven't processed my background check yet, (there's nothing there.. squeaky clean). So I let it sit till this morning. I logged in and it was still a reject. I sent in an email asking why and got a canned response.. So I pressed a little further.. I just got back this response:
> 
> I understand you have some questions about the result of your application - I'd be happy to take this opportunity to explain it briefly. The Mentor Session is done only once in an application process which is basically the make-or-break moment. As much as we want to reconsider your application, I'm afraid that you've failed to meet the criteria and while we're unable to provide you the exact reason it could possibly be due to how you dealt with the overall Mentor Session.​
> That ***** failed me right out of the gate. I thought our session went well, but apparently it didn't. I'm really confused. Other than being a minute late, the only thing I can think of is that there are some scratches on the side of the car from when my daughter touched the side of the garage when she was pulling out. I need to get it fixed, just don't have the $500 for the deductible. (one of the reasons I was going to be driving.) But the damage isn't THAT bad.
> 
> Any advice on appealing, or should I just give up on Lyft? I still have her number in my phone. Should I contact her to find out why she failed me? I'm still waiting for Uber to finish their background check process. I'm really irritated...


I passed,didn't even have time to clean my car.


----------



## Shad

For some reason, maybe I'm a glutton for punishment, I don't know, I decided to dust this off again today.. Went through an application, got the unknown error, contact support. Sent an email to support.. Mentioned that for some reason I got rejected back in July, been driving for Uber for several months, would really like to try Lyft, can I please re-apply and go through another mentor session.. Just getting back the same "make or break moment" emails and sorry you failed.. What a waste of time.


----------



## DriverX

It's Lyft not you.


----------



## Adieu

Have you ever been fired by Uber in the past?

I don't think Lyft accepts people who HAVENT been fired by Uber at least once


----------



## vesolehome

Shad said:


> For some reason, maybe I'm a glutton for punishment, I don't know, I decided to dust this off again today.. Went through an application, got the unknown error, contact support. Sent an email to support.. Mentioned that for some reason I got rejected back in July, been driving for Uber for several months, would really like to try Lyft, can I please re-apply and go through another mentor session.. Just getting back the same "make or break moment" emails and sorry you failed.. What a waste of time.


I'm sure it has something to do with your mentor session. Did that go bad? Was the mentor a jerk. Were you to the mentor?


----------



## vesolehome

Shad said:


> For some reason, maybe I'm a glutton for punishment, I don't know, I decided to dust this off again today.. Went through an application, got the unknown error, contact support. Sent an email to support.. Mentioned that for some reason I got rejected back in July, been driving for Uber for several months, would really like to try Lyft, can I please re-apply and go through another mentor session.. Just getting back the same "make or break moment" emails and sorry you failed.. What a waste of time.


Just read your first post in the thread. Some mentor's will have a chip on their should. They have a "holier than thou" attitude. Any little thing, and they have the power to pass or fail you. Lyft trusts their mentors to make those calls. She might not have liked how you handled when you said you would be there after you finished cleaning your car when she was ready. Maybe you left something out...had a little attitude since she was on you to get there? Could it be your car? Did it smell of smoke? Did you dress ok? There are many things.

Just keep Uber going. Lyft is way behind Uber. They are Uber mini and all they do is follow Uber's steps but very slowly. Other than the PDB, Lyft has nothing that's original. Except the Mentor Session...


----------



## BostonBarry

vesolehome said:


> Just read your first post in the thread. Some mentor's will have a chip on their should. They have a "holier than thou" attitude. Any little thing, and they have the power to pass or fail you. Lyft trusts their mentors to make those calls. She might not have liked how you handled when you said you would be there after you finished cleaning your car when she was ready. Maybe you left something out...had a little attitude since she was on you to get there? Could it be your car? Did it smell of smoke? Did you dress ok? There are many things.
> 
> Just keep Uber going. Lyft is way behind Uber. They are Uber mini and all they do is follow Uber's steps but very slowly. Other than the PDB, Lyft has nothing that's original. Except the Mentor Session...


And tips, applying PT to the whole Lyft Line, actually engaging with and supporting drivers locally, higher referral bonuses for drivers and riders...


----------



## vesolehome

BostonBarry said:


> And tips, applying PT to the whole Lyft Line, actually engaging with and supporting drivers locally, higher referral bonuses for drivers and riders...


Lyft Line not in my market. Tips are good, but I make more tips with Uber. When people tip cash, they tend to tip more. While the tipping in app is nice, Lyft tips are less. Support drivers locally? Uber has a walk in office in my market? Lyft has a few top drivers who meet to talk about their rides. Neither has phone in support to corporate. Lyft slow to respond to emails. Slow as in days, weeks at times. Referral bonuses only work if the driver completes rides. Lyft tends to offer more rides needed in a month than Uber to get the bonus.


----------



## BostonBarry

Doubt you'll even accept the possibility of being wrong, so I'll just say that I've experienced the opposite of everything you just said and leave it at that.


----------



## vesolehome

BostonBarry said:


> Doubt you'll even accept the possibility of being wrong, so I'll just say that I've experienced the opposite of everything you just said and leave it at that.


Theses are facts in my market. Maybe yours is more Lyft friendly. If so, great. I don't care what you drive. Just staying facts.


----------

